# Where do you find bandmates?



## genelovesjez (Nov 22, 2006)

I was wondering where people have had luck finding bandmates (bassists, drummers, singers, etc.) in the Toronto area. Are there some websites that are better than others? How about this one?

Any experiences or advice you can share would be appreciated, thanks!


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

I've had great success over the years using Overhear. I've had 4 responses this week alone for a drummer ad I placed a couple weeks ago.

Have found all 3 of my last bands through there.

http://www.overhear.com/


----------



## Baconator (Feb 25, 2006)

james on bass said:


> I've had great success over the years using Overhear. I've had 4 responses this week alone for a drummer ad I placed a couple weeks ago.
> 
> Have found all 3 of my last bands through there.
> 
> http://www.overhear.com/


Thanks, James! I've never heard of that site, but it looks interesting.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Can't speak to the situation in Toronto directly (I don't live there), but music instructors will sometimes connect like-minded folks. 

For the last couple of bands I've played in, the connections were made in a music store. One was because I was noodling around playing blues on a tenor banjo when a guy struck up a conversation, and another because the clerk and I became friendly enough to put a band together.

Good luck.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Coustfan'01 (Sep 27, 2006)

It may sound weird , but in my experience , a good way to find bandmates is to have a band . When you start gigging you met a lot musicians , and it then becomes a lot easier to start another band later on .


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...another excellent source:

www.toronto.communitymusician.com

-dh


----------



## Beatles (Feb 7, 2006)

check out www.bandmix.ca

lots of stuff here.


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

Beatles said:


> check out www.bandmix.ca
> 
> lots of stuff here.


This site is starting to grow, but I find it to be more of a spam-bot, than an actual musician classifieds like Overhear.


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

Coustfan'01 said:


> It may sound weird , but in my experience , a good way to find bandmates is to have a band . When you start gigging you met a lot musicians , and it then becomes a lot easier to start another band later on .


Very true, but first, you must have a band. :tongue:


----------



## Coustfan'01 (Sep 27, 2006)

james on bass said:


> Very true, but first, you must have a band. :tongue:


Haha , I skipped the sad part of the story . For me , it was starting a band with a couple of friends who couldn't play , and wreck ourselves on the first gig . Not a single person applauded , not even my girlfriend  

But it's getting better ever since :rockon2:


----------



## devil6 (Feb 24, 2006)

Musolist is pretty good as well. I've gotten a decent number of responses off there, i didnt follow through on them due to differing styles(im quite picky in regards to what i _dont_ wanna play :tongue: ) and whatnot but it worked in getting responses nonetheless

http://www.musolist.com/


----------



## Bob Rock (Mar 11, 2006)

Here's another one you can try

http://toronto.craigslist.org/muc/


----------

